# PHP/SQL - What do I do?



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

I have a server with PHP support, and an HTML based form.

I have a SQL database setup on a server.

I want to submit the contents of my form to the database, and then be able to retrieve it again. Assuming I have no knowledge or experience with PHP or SQL, how do I do this?

All the articles I read on line were confusing...

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

it'd be like this;

thats your form.
$iimg=$_POST['img']
thats your PHP varible.
$sql='insert into some table(some field) values("'.iimg.'")
the above will insert the data into your database. you need to change 'some table' to your table, and change 'some field' to the field you want.
Also your form must be "form action="post" for this to work.

i'm asuming you know some PHP, so this should be pretty easy to understand. If not post back or PM me. -cnelson.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

It's the table part thats the most confusing... how do I create a new table, and how should i structure that database? Is it sort of like a spreadsheet? I don't want to just throw data haphazardly into the blackhole that is SQL.

I'm also not sure how to attach functions to the submit button, so the submit button being clicked trigers the php script to run.

Here's the form on the web.


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok, do you have MySQL, or PHPMyAdmin ?


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

I have PHPMyAdmin through my precision web hosting account, which is hosting the site, but I've already used my one alloted SQL database with that host. I'm hoping to be able to link to a database on a GoDaddy site, that I have.

I'm not sure which tool they use.


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

why not just go into the database and create a new table?


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

I didn't know I could do that....

This is my first time using a database.


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

yes, just go into that database and create a new table.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

Once I creat the table, then what? how do i submit that form to it correctly?


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

Ok, it wants a name, and a number of fields. what should i tell it?


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

do what i said up there;
<-- thats one part of your form.
$iimg=$_POST['img'] <-- this is your php varible it will take the input from the above form.
$sql='insert into some table(some field) values("'.iimg.'") <-- this will insert the form data to the database.


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

well that depens on what you want to name it, and how many fields you think you need, each part of your form will probably need one field. so if your form has 10 inputs, you will probably need 11 fields. (one to make an id for the form)


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

It's asking for all sorts of information for these fields now. type? the default is "VARCHAR". how do i know what these should be?

theres a field for "lengths and values", "attributes", and "null" as well. what do these mean?


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

its to much to explain what everyone means, you really need to learn a basic understanding of MySQL before you can go on, or its going to be extremly hard for you to do what your trying to, i can tell your trying to index records right certin microphones or something right? The idea is pretty simple, but the way to do is pretty complex. I'll be able to give you detail on all of them tommorow. i have to finsh up some work. do you have an AIM screenname we could talk on? it'd be much easier. -cnelson.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

AIM is: "nrahldc3"


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm not too familiar with PHP or MySQL but have become acquainted with it through many installations of phpBB and other third party applications. There are many such scripts and installations available and my opinion is why reinvent the wheel at least where something as complicated as that is concerned.

I know what you want to do is simple (at least to the extent where someone that knows how to do it) and I'm not recommending not learning but I have found looking at what others do to be a great learning tool. Just for example if you had installed a phpbb forum you would find that the database contained not one but many tables... Once you get over the basics the harder stuff becomes a lot easier.

Anyhow good luck!


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok, the first thing you want to do is give ever entrie an "ID" so you can link to it. so heres what you should do;
Field=ID
Type=INT
Lenght/Values=11
Collation=leave blank
Attributes=leave blank
Null=Not Null
Default=leave blank
Extra=auto_increment
And also make sure the little "P" is checked off, this will make your primary.

And to the post above, yes it might be easier to learn from someone else's code but most of the time that people do that they end up just copying the other persons code which doesn't help either. -cnelson.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

cnelson04 said:


> Ok, the first thing you want to do is give ever entrie an "ID" so you can link to it. so heres what you should do;
> Field=ID
> Type=INT
> Lenght/Values=11
> ...


Done. What about all the other fields? what should they be?

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## s1dev (Jun 25, 2004)

You'll need a seperate field in your table for every element in your form.

Fields that take character-type data (like names and descriptions) are varchar or text type fields. You size them to the number of characters (aka bytes) you'll need. For example a social security number field would be varchar of length 10. 

Number fields are usually int, bigint, or float. Some databases have a datatype of currency or money. Absent of that, use float for money. 

Dates are straight forward.

Good luck


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

Almsot all the other ones will be;
field="what you want to name it"
Type=Varchar
Lenght/Values="255" i think its easier to just set all these to one number.
Collation="latiin_sd_1 (i think thats how its put, if thats worng, its just someting like 'latiin_1')
And all the rest you can leave blank.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

cnelson04 said:


> Almsot all the other ones will be;
> field="what you want to name it"
> Type=Varchar
> Lenght/Values="255" i think its easier to just set all these to one number.
> ...


There is no field "Collation".

They are:

Field
Type
Length/Value
Attributes
Null
Default
Extra

then there are radial boxes to choose "Primary, Index, or Unique"

And each line has a check box for "full text"

Should I not worry about the Collation field?


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

Ok, so I have a database with a table, and a bunch of fields 

and I have a form 

so I guess the next question is, how do they talk to each other?

When the user clicks submit, two things need to happen. first it has to check the data entered to make sure all fields have been completed; and correctly. If so, then it needs to submit the values to the database.

The biggest thing I'm confused about is where the validation and submission code goes:

Does it go on the same page as the form, or do you use the submit button to post the data to another page, that has the script? How do you set it up to execute only when the button is pushed?

Thanks for all your help thus far.

-Nick


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

Is this close to what it should be?


```
<?PHP

$make=$_POST['make'];
$model=$_POST['model'];
$product_number=$_POST['product_number'];

$sql='insert into microphones(make) values("'.make.'");
$sql='insert into microphones(model) values("'.model.'");
$sql='insert into microphones(product_number) values("'.product_number.'");

?>
```


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

yes. you have the code exactly. but you don't have to have a differant "sql insert" for each one, they can all go under one, you just have to have it, so each field is lined of up where you want to put it. and it depens if the same page process's the form, which is how i do most of my code, then put that in the same file, if not put it in the file that process's the form. but yes that is the code. good job! -cnelson.


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

lightnb said:


> Is this close to what it should be?


Close, but there are a few errors. If you look at the syntax highlighting, its pretty obvious a quote or single quote is missing/out of place since lines that are the same have different colors. Secondly, with each new line you add the sql command, you erase the old sql command, so if you went to run the sql on the db, all that would go is the last command. Also, in the sql, you didn't use a $ to show that the "make" or "model" is a variable. Finally, the way you have it with 3 different sql vars, it would insert 3 rows, each one having only one set of data. Try this:

```
<?php
$make=$_POST['make'];
$model=$_POST['model'];
$product_number=$_POST['product_number'];

$sql='insert into microphones(make, model, product_number) values("'.$make.'", "'.$model.'", '.$product_number.')';
?>
```
Note: I'm assuming you already have a way to connect to the db and run the sql, also assuming that "product_number" is an integer.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

Thank you. I'm close to having somthing that actually works. 

I don't have the code to connect to the database in place yet. What would that look like?

Product number is alpha-numeric.

and somehow before the values are sent to SQL, but after there posted and converted to PHP, it needs to check to make sure all fields are filled out- what code would do this?


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

The php function to connect to a mysql database is

```
@mysql_connect(host, username, password)
```
 and to select a database is

```
@mysql_select_db(dbname, connection)
```
connection being the above function to connect to mysql. The last function you'll need is to run the query on the db, which is done with

```
mysql_query(sql, connection)
```
sql being the query to run and connection again being the first connection function.

Now before we run the query on the db, we'll validate the info like you said. The easiest way to do this would be simply to check if all the variables have data in them, so a simple if statement could do this.

I'll comment this script, so anything after "//" on a line is just a comment and won't mess with the script (anything in orange with this highlighting), so you can take the comments out if you want, or keep them for reference.

```
<?php
//variable configs for easier modification
$host='localhost'; //what ever your host your using (most likely localhost)
$name='name'; //what ever name you use for mysql
$pass='password'; //your password for the above user
$dbn='db_name'; //name of the database

//first we need to get all the data from the post
$make=$_POST['make']; 
$model=$_POST['model']; 
$product_number=$_POST['product_number'];

//now we'll check to see if they all have data in them

//if they all have data
if($make && $model && $product_number)
{
  //connect to mysql as a variable so we can use it later. Also add an error message incase we can't connect
  [email protected]_connect($host, $name, $pass) or die("Error connecting to mysql!");

  //select the database (we'll use $rs for sql commands besides the main query)
  [email protected]_select_db($dbn, $conn) or die("Couldn't select database!");

  //write out the query to be ran in the $sql variable
  $sql='insert into microphones(make, model, product_number) values("'.$make.'", "'.$model.'", "'.$product_number.'")';

  //run the query on the database
  $rs=mysql_query($sql, $conn);

  //make sure query returns
  if($rs) echo 'Query ran on database!';

//if all data isn't present
}else
{
  //write a message saying data is missing
  echo 'Data missing, please fill in all forms!';
}
?>
```
Now just change the variables to your user name, password and the database you're guna work with. Change the host if needed, but most likely it is localhost. See if this gets what you're looking for.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

Well, It's really close. but there's still something not quite right.

From your original code, I changed:


```
[email protected]_connect($host, $name, $pass) or die("Error connecting to mysql!");
```
To


```
$conn='@mysql_connect($host, $name, $pass)' or die("Error connecting to mysql!");
```
and


```
[email protected]_select_db($dbn, $conn) or die("Couldn't select database!");
```
to


```
$rs='@mysql_select_db($dbn, $conn)' or die("Couldn't select database!");
```
I'm assuming these were typos?

It was giving an "error connecting to Mysql", until I fixed the first one, then a "couldn't select database" until I fixed the second.

Now I'm getting "Warning: mysql_query(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/.sites/22/site13/web/livexchange/database/micconfirm.php on line 35"

The complete script is:


```
<?php
//variable configs for easier modification
$host='mysql101.secureserver.net'; //what ever your host your using (most likely localhost)
$name='xxxxxxx'; //what ever name you use for mysql
$pass='xxxxxxxxx'; //your password for the above user
$dbn='nrahl'; //name of the database

//first we need to get all the data from the post
$make=$_POST['make'];
$model=$_POST['model'];
$product_number=$_POST['product_number'];
$mic_style=$_POST['mictype'];
$switch=$_POST['switch'];
$body_color=$_POST['body_color'];
$capsule_color=$_POST['capsule_color'];
$design=$_POST['design'];
$transducer_type=$_POST['transducer_type'];

//now we'll check to see if they all have data in them

//if they all have data
if($make && $model && $product_number && $mic_style && $switch && $body_color && $capsule_color && $design && $transducer_type)
{
  //connect to mysql as a variable so we can use it later. Also add an error message incase we can't connect
  $conn='@mysql_connect($host, $name, $pass)' or die("Error connecting to mysql!");

  //select the database (we'll use $rs for sql commands besides the main query)
  $rs='@mysql_select_db($dbn, $conn)' or die("Couldn't select database!");

  //write out the query to be ran in the $sql variable
  $sql='insert into microphones(make, model, product_number, mic_style, switch, body_color, capsule_color, design, transducer_type) values("'.$make.'", "'.$model.'", "'.$product_number.'", "'.$mic_style.'", "'.$switch.'", "'.$body_color.'", "'.$capsule_color.'", "'.$design.'", "'.$transducer_type.'")';

  //run the query on the database
  $rs=mysql_query($sql, $conn);

  //make sure query returns
  if($rs) echo 'You have succesfully submitted your microphone to the LiveXchange database! Click [URL]here[/URL] to return to the Forums.';

//if all data isn't present
}else
{
  //write a message saying data is missing
  echo 'Data missing, please fill in all forms!';
}
?>
```


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Nope, those missing quotes were not a typo. Either you messed up the connection info or I made some typo that I'm too tired to recognize 

We'll use mysql_error() for the die part this time so we can get a better idea of what the error is. Try this (with changing the user and password again before uploading) and report back with the error it gives you.


```
<?php
//variable configs for easier modification
$host='mysql101.secureserver.net'; //what ever your host your using (most likely localhost)
$name='xxxxxxx'; //what ever name you use for mysql
$pass='xxxxxxxxx'; //your password for the above user
$dbn='nrahl'; //name of the database

//first we need to get all the data from the post
$make=$_POST['make'];
$model=$_POST['model'];
$product_number=$_POST['product_number'];
$mic_style=$_POST['mictype'];
$switch=$_POST['switch'];
$body_color=$_POST['body_color'];
$capsule_color=$_POST['capsule_color'];
$design=$_POST['design'];
$transducer_type=$_POST['transducer_type'];

//now we'll check to see if they all have data in them

//if they all have data
if($make && $model && $product_number && $mic_style && $switch && $body_color && $capsule_color && $design && $transducer_type)
{
  //connect to mysql as a variable so we can use it later. Also add an error message incase we can't connect
  $conn=mysql_connect($host, $name, $pass) or die(mysql_error());

  //select the database (we'll use $rs for sql commands besides the main query)
  $rs=mysql_select_db($dbn, $conn) or die(mysql_error());

  //write out the query to be ran in the $sql variable
  $sql='insert into microphones(make, model, product_number, mic_style, switch, body_color, capsule_color, design, transducer_type) values("'.$make.'", "'.$model.'", "'.$product_number.'", "'.$mic_style.'", "'.$switch.'", "'.$body_color.'", "'.$capsule_color.'", "'.$design.'", "'.$transducer_type.'")';

  //run the query on the database
  $rs=mysql_query($sql, $conn);

  //make sure query returns
  if($rs) echo 'You have succesfully submitted your microphone to the LiveXchange database! Click [URL]here[/URL] to return to the Forums.';

//if all data isn't present
}else
{
  //write a message saying data is missing
  echo 'Data missing, please fill in all forms!';
}
?>
```


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

Error is:



> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Lost connection to MySQL server during query in /home/.sites/22/site13/web/livexchange/database/micconfirm.php on line 25
> Lost connection to MySQL server during query


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Do you have phpMyAdmin for this DB?

And are you sure that is the correct host for the connection?

Edit: Also make sure there is nothing that could of connected to mysql before any of this. I have to go for a while, but you can try googleing the error for a fix.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

that's what it has listed under host. 

I have PHPMyAdmin.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

I found an example of the insert into syntax on the web. It's slightly different.

This:


```
$sql='insert into microphones(make, model, product_number, mic_style, switch, body_color, capsule_color, design, transducer_type) values("'.$make.'", "'.$model.'", "'.$product_number.'", "'.$mic_style.'", "'.$switch.'", "'.$body_color.'", "'.$capsule_color.'", "'.$design.'", "'.$transducer_type.'")';
```
Changes to This:


```
$table_name="microphones";

$sql="insert into " . $table_name . " (make, model, product_number, mic_style, switch, body_color, capsule_color, design, transducer_type) values (\"" . $make . "\",\"" . $model . "\",\"" . $product_number . "\",\"" . $mic_style . "\",\"" . $switch . "\",\"" . $body_colorl . "\",\"" . $capsule_color . "\"," . $design . ", CURDATE()," . $transducer_type . ")";
```
But even with that syntax it produces a different error.

I'm connecting to a database that's being hosted on a different server, by a different company than the one the PHP script is running on. Is there something special that needs to happen for this to work?


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

From GoDaddy FAQ:


> Can I connect to my database remotely?
> 
> No, we do not allow external connections to our database servers.


Could this be the problem?


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

From Go Daddy FAQ:


> Can I connect to my database remotely?
> 
> No, we do not allow external connections to our database servers.


Could this be the problem?


----------



## kbazsi (Mar 3, 2006)

If you output the 2 queries ($sql) you will see that the result is the same. The \ is the escape character, it tells to the php that the quotation mark right after it is part of the string.

```
echo "\"a string\""; //result "a string"
echo '"a string"'; //result "a string"
```
If the php runs on the same machine as the database you have to use 

```
$host='localhost';
```
especially if they do not allow external connections.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

I was trying to connect from a different server. My website was hosted by precisionweb, I needed an extra SQL database (My first is being used by vBulliten), and It was cheaper to use a godaddy account for this. but seeing as I can't connect remotly, I just upgraded my hosting plan with precision web, to include extra databases.

I've put all of the new information into the script that PHP Guy posted, and get a new error when it runs- or lack thereof. I get a blank page, with no error message, and no success message.

I don't think its adding anything to the database either, since it says "rows 0" in PHPMyAdmin.

Is there any way to get a spreadsheet like view in PHPMyAdmin, so I can view all the data thats in it?

Why isn't it adding entries, if theres no error?


----------



## kbazsi (Mar 3, 2006)

You can browse not empty tables in phpMyAdmin.

Try to change this

```
//make sure query returns
if($rs) echo 'You have succesfully submitted ... ';
```
to


```
//make sure query returns
if($rs) echo 'You have succesfully submitted ... '; 
else echo mysql_errno($conn) , ": " , mysql_error($conn) , "\n";
```


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Ohh, you're trying to connect to a non local database, that explains it.

If they say no remote connections, then this wont work.

You can just use your current database though. Even though you already have vB, you can still add tables to use with other systems. I'm not sure if vB does the same, but phpBB names all of the tables it uses with a defined start, like phpbb_, so all phpbb related tables are like "phpbb_posts" or "phpbb_post_text". All you have to do is make a table with a different start, like "mics_data", then connect to the same database that has your vB data, and just use the mics_data table.

Edit: Just saw your last post. A way to look at data in a table from phpmyadmin is click on the "sql" link, then type

```
select * from table_name where 1;
```
 (replacing table_name with the table you want to view).

What config do you have now that's giving you the error? Can you post the code again?


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

here's the current code I'm using


```
<?php
//variable configs for easier modification
$host='localhost'; //what ever your host your using (most likely localhost)
$name='rahlente_db'; //what ever name you use for mysql
$pass='pass'; //your password for the above user
$dbn='rahlente_db'; //name of the database

//first we need to get all the data from the post
$make=$_POST['make'];
$model=$_POST['model'];
$product_number=$_POST['product_number'];
$mic_style=$_POST['mictype'];
$switch=$_POST['switch'];
$body_color=$_POST['body_color'];
$capsule_color=$_POST['capsule_color'];
$design=$_POST['design'];
$transducer_type=$_POST['transducer_type'];
$polar_pattern=$_POST['polar_pattern'];
$frequency_response_min=$_POST['frequency_response_min'];
$frequency_response_max=$_POST['frequency_response_max'];
$max_spl=$_POST['max_spl'];
$sensitivity=$_POST['sensitivity'];
$rated_impedance=$_POST['rated_impedance'];
$actual_impedance=$_POST['actual_impedance'];
$phantom=$_POST['phantom'];
$length=$_POST['length'];
$length_unit=$_POST['length_unit'];
$width=$_POST['width_unit'];
$width_unit=$_POST['width_unit'];
$hieght=$_POST['hieght'];
$hieght_unit=$_POST['hieght_unit'];
$wieght=$_POST['wieght'];
$wieght_unit=$_POST['wieght_unit'];
$sugguested_uses=$_POST['sugguested_uses'];
$msrp_price=$_POST['msrp_price'];
$street_price=$_POST['street_price'];
$man_home_url=$_POST['man_home_url'];
$man_product_url=$_POST['man_product_url'];
$man_product_image_url=$_POST['man_product_image_url'];

//now we'll check to see if they all have data in them

//if they all have data
if($make && $model && $product_number && $mic_style && $switch && $body_color && $capsule_color && $design && $transducer_type && $polar_pattern && $frequency_response_min && $frequency_response_max && $max_spl && $sensitivity && $rated_impedance && $actual_impedance && $phantom && $length && $length_unit && $width && $width_unit && $hieght && $hieght_unit && $wieght && $wieght_unit && $sugguested_uses && $msrp_price && $street_price && $man_home_url && $man_product_url && $man_product_image_url)
{
  //connect to mysql as a variable so we can use it later. Also add an error message incase we can't connect
  $conn=mysql_connect($host, $name, $pass) or die(mysql_error());

  //select the database (we'll use $rs for sql commands besides the main query)
  $rs=mysql_select_db($dbn, $conn) or die(mysql_error());

  //write out the query to be ran in the $sql variable
  //$sql='insert into microphones(make, model, product_number, mic_style, switch, body_color, capsule_color, design, transducer_type) values("'.$make.'", "'.$model.'", "'.$product_number.'", "'.$mic_style.'", "'.$switch.'", "'.$body_color.'", "'.$capsule_color.'", "'.$design.'", "'.$transducer_type.'")';

$table_name="microphones";

$sql="insert into " . $table_name . " (make, model, product_number, mic_style, switch, body_color, capsule_color, design, transducer_type) values (\"" . $make . "\",\"" . $model . "\",\"" . $product_number . "\",\"" . $mic_style . "\",\"" . $switch . "\",\"" . $body_colorl . "\",\"" . $capsule_color . "\"," . $design . ", CURDATE()," . $transducer_type . ")";

  //run the query on the database
  $rs=mysql_query($sql, $conn);

  //make sure query returns
  if($rs) echo 'You have succesfully submitted your microphone to the LiveXchange database! Click [URL]here[/URL] to return to the Forums.';

//if all data isn't present
}else
{
  //write a message saying data is missing
 // if($make){ echo 'Please enter a manufacturers name in the field "make".';
 echo 'Data Missing';

}
?>
```


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

On that new sql you're using, you specify 9 fields you want to insert data into, but then you supply 10 sets of data?

Either
1: Add a field to your table called mic_date or something similar, then add that into the "table" part of the sql

or

2: Take out the CURDATE() part of the "values"


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

I'll just go back to the old version, it was simpler.


```
$sql='insert into microphones(make, model, product_number, mic_style, switch, body_color, capsule_color, design, transducer_type) values("'.$make.'", "'.$model.'", "'.$product_number.'", "'.$mic_style.'", "'.$switch.'", "'.$body_color.'", "'.$capsule_color.'", "'.$design.'", "'.$transducer_type.'")';
```


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

kbazsi said:


> You can browse not empty tables in phpMyAdmin.
> 
> Try to change this
> 
> ...


I did that, and it produced an error. apparenly I had misnamed a field in the database.

I got it working now  (although the "wireless" field has no value in it for some reason.

I have two additional questions:

1. is there a way to prevent duplicate entries? If i press back, and the submit button again, it creates a new entry that is identical to the previous.

2. How can I create a default option for my pull down boxes, that is not a valid choice? ie. "please choose", that forces users to choose a value?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

To make a field unique, run this sql on the database:

```
alter table table_name add unique(field_name)
```
 Then change the table name and field name to yours.

For the select, in the form in the html, make it something like this

```
Please Select One
Value 1
Value 2
Value 3
```
Then we get the value like

```
$sel_value=$_POST['theselect'];
```
Then in the if statement for the validation, add this to the end:

```
&& $sel_value != 'null'
```


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks got it working 

And I found an easier way to make a field unique. There's a button that says "make field unique".

Is there a way to make it so when an error occurs, it takes the user back to the form, and lists the problems there, instead of listing the issues on a blank page, and making the user push the back button?


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

lightnb said:


> Is there a way to make it so when an error occurs, it takes the user back to the form, and lists the problems there, instead of listing the issues on a blank page, and making the user push the back button?


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

bump


----------

